# Some of my Dendrobiums



## Inguna (Apr 14, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of my dendrobiums that have flowered this spring

Dendrobium densiflorum






Dendrobium wardianum





Dendrobium lindleyi










Dendrobium sulcatum










Dendrobium aphyllum





Dendrobium trantuanii





Dendrobium aduncum





Dendrobium loddigesii


----------



## Shiva (Apr 14, 2011)

Lovely plants. You definitely are doing very well with these. Congrats.


----------



## Marc (Apr 14, 2011)

Your plant look healthy and happy, I espescialy like the densiflorum!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice selection of great blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 14, 2011)

awesome DEndros


----------



## etex (Apr 14, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap:Magnificent blooms and plants!! Your Dendro's really love you-super growing!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 14, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> Very nice selection of great blooms!!!! Jean


It certainly is! :clap::clap: :drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 14, 2011)

Splendide!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow! You do very well with Dendrobiums! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Apr 14, 2011)

All of them are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2011)

I love the all, especially the sulcatum. I just wish they lasted longer.


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 15, 2011)

I love them all but my favorite is Dendrobium aphyllum or Dendrobium cucullatum as I believe its correctly known. How are you growing trantuanii? I grow mine in pots as I've had little success with mounted plants.

Regards, Mick


----------



## Inguna (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you all for compliments and nice comments!:rollhappy:
Indeed, some dendrobiums grow well in my place, no too much efforts needed



> How are you growing trantuanii?


It is mounted on a small piece of cork. I summer I water it every day, sometimes even 2x per day, in winter I reduce watering, but not for extended periods. Good light, intermediate t°.



> my favorite is Dendrobium aphyllum or Dendrobium cucullatum as I believe its correctly known


Dendrobium pierardii, D. aphyllum and D.cucullatum indeed are synonyms of the same species.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome Dendrobiums! :clap::clap: This is a genus I have no luck with.


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 15, 2011)

Inguna said:


> Thank you all for compliments and nice comments!:rollhappy:
> Indeed, some dendrobiums grow well in my place, no too much efforts needed
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately many people in Vietnam buy trantuanii mounted in the markets and they die soon after. 
My wife and I are often travelling so we can't water the plants as often as you but they thrive in a well drained mix. 

We have quite a few trantuanii, they were about to bloom when I returned to Australia last week. My wife will be pollinating some of the flowers over the next couple of days so hopefully we'll produce some flasks of this interesting and still relatively unknown species.

I had a look at the photos on your flickr page. You have some stunning plants. Dendrobium brymerianum and Coelogyne mayeriana are favorites of mine.

Regards, Mick


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 15, 2011)

Beautiful! I have never seen sulcatum with so many flowers.. What is your secret?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 15, 2011)

Inguna said:


> ...
> Dendrobium *pierardii*, D. aphyllum and D.cucullatum indeed are synonyms of the same species.



My pierardii just opened 2 (!!) blooms, is showing some keikis, but a blooming like yours :drool::drool: !? Jean


----------



## Inguna (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you all! 



paphioboy said:


> Beautiful! I have never seen sulcatum with so many flowers.. What is your secret?


In summer lightly shaded, lots of water, manuring like all other orchids
In winter it gets all light that one can get during grey belgian winter, I keep it on dry side, but never dry for extended periods, intermediate t° (13°-15°C at night). 
Still _sulcatum_ is my problem plant, because it makes pleated leaves, no matter what I do. Two years ago even canes were defformed. I guess it has to do with too low air humidity in summer. Surprisingly (luckily) it doesn't affect flowering



> My pierardii just opened 2 (!!) blooms, is showing some keikis, but a blooming like yours


What can I say? Maybe more light during winter is needed? Maybe I just have a good clone? Maybe Akerne's rain mix does wonders?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 15, 2011)

Inguna said:


> ...
> Maybe I just have a good clone? Maybe *Akerne's rain mix *does wonders?



meaning a stop-over in Schoten when traveling to the Netherlands next time  !? 
Risk for me that the rain mix is getting rather expensive  !
Jean


----------



## Inguna (Apr 15, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> meaning a stop-over in Schoten when traveling to the Netherlands next time  !?
> Risk for me that the rain mix is getting rather expensive  !
> Jean


Hmmm... probability that you will go out of there with one pot of manure is very, very low I never manage. 
A lot depends, of course, how big is your collection already. The more you have, the more selective you get ... or not?


----------



## Marc (Apr 15, 2011)

JeanLux said:


> meaning a stop-over in Schoten when traveling to the Netherlands next time  !?
> Risk for me that the rain mix is getting rather expensive  !
> Jean



When are you planning your next trip to the Netherlands?


----------



## Evergreen (Apr 15, 2011)

Inguna, all your dendrobiums are fantastic ! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 16, 2011)

Marc said:


> When are you planning your next trip to the Netherlands?



Not sure yet, but we are regular Texel's tourists since 20 years (Maybe in fall). As with the passing of Michel Paul my main supplier doesn't exist anymore, I stopped my one-day trips to Aalsmeer  !!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 16, 2011)

Wonderful all and greatly grown. I can see a small drop of chocolate on the tartuanii flower lip...!!!


----------

